# Anyone have pics of old rigid Titanium Kona Hei Hei



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Haven't seen one of these in years and was wondering if someone has one out there?Would love to see pics? Thanks in advance.01retro


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

01retro said:


> Haven't seen one of these in years and was wondering if someone has one out there?Would love to see pics? Thanks in advance.01retro







































and a few more via google image search

https://images.google.com/images?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=HPIB,HPIB:2005-17,HPIB:en&q=%22kona%20hei%20hei%22&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Tah (Mar 11, 2006)

There's another one in the Kona pic's thread


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Carsten said:


> and a few more via google image search
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=HPIB,HPIB:2005-17,HPIB:en&q=%22kona%20hei%20hei%22&sa=N&tab=wi


Carsten - that is a serious beauty. Looks like you've got the full Ti package on her.

Here's mine... (19") 1997 King Kahuna. Nothing to original about it though aside from the frame and fork. Some very nice light weight components puts it close to 17lbs. It flies.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Rigid Hei Heis? Still looking for my own P2 ti fork...ho hum!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

j333ssa said:


> Rigid Hei Heis? Still looking for my own P2 ti fork...ho hum!


what year is your frame?

i'm looking for another p2 ti fork for my merlin too...


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Apparantly mine was the first Hei Hei to be imported into the UK - it was previously owned by the importer who even ran a childs seat on it (so Ive been told). It looks like a 1992/1993 when compared with the brochures.

Its an 18" and rides brilliantly still.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

very sweet indeed, all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

hey guys my brother has one in his garage, which I promptly traded for a case of beer. It's very old and the tires are cracking, would this be a decent conversion with commuter tires or is that a big no no and a good frame like this should be ridden on trails? Thanks


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> hey guys my brother has one in his garage, which I promptly traded for a case of beer. It's very old and the tires are cracking, would this be a decent conversion with commuter tires or is that a big no no and a good frame like this should be ridden on trails? Thanks


Reading between the lines...thinly veiled "I have a cool old mtb that I think is valuable, someone PM me an offer" post.

Steve


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Reading between the lines...thinly veiled "I have a cool old mtb thank I think is valuable, someone PM me an offer" post. Steve


 not sure where you got that info from "which type of tires should I put on it". Way to make yourself look like a douche. I just haven't ridden for 15+ years so my knowledge of things are lacking.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> not sure where you got that info from "which type of tires should I put on it". Way to make yourself look like a douche. I just haven't ridden for 15+ years so my knowledge of things are lacking.


I've been wrong a couple times before, and if I am, I'll admit it.
But I've been right a few times too...

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like a decent commuter to me. Put some Big Apples on that thing and get to work.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

You can't beat a Ti commuter. Put some bad spray paint on to cover the Ti, Stickers to throw off thieves, fenders, big slick tires, upright handlebar, and your disguise is complete. Light, Fast, Reliable, Rustproof. What's not to love.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

ok thanks for the advice, looks like everyone thinks it's better off being a commuter bike. Only thing stopping me is I don't commute much at all. Is a hybrid tire a bad thing. I like the idea of being versatile on multiple surfaces but usually it just means it kind of sucks at doing both things. Buying the parts online has too many choices, but it'll be fun rebuilding it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> ok thanks for the advice, looks like everyone thinks it's better off being a commuter bike. Only thing stopping me is I don't commute much at all. Is a hybrid tire a bad thing. I like the idea of being versatile on multiple surfaces but usually it just means it kind of sucks at doing both things. Buying the parts online has too many choices, but it'll be fun rebuilding it.


Hybrid tires are fine. JUst do it./


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Or build it as a MTB. It's a very nice frame.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> ok thanks for the advice. Only thing stopping me is I don't commute much at all.


You don't commute.

Well, it's a cool old mtb that might be valuable, possibly someone will PM you an offer


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> You don't commute.
> 
> Well, it's a cool old mtb that might be valuable, possibly someone will PM you an offer


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Does this count? I've had this frame since 1993 or 1994, and it's done it all. Right now it's in kid and cargo-hauling mode. Taking my daughter to school or the farmers market on it may be as much fun as the single track I've ridden on it in New England, West VA, New Mexico...

Such a great bike.


----------

